# How to find out which version of KDE and Gnome installed.



## Lasse (Oct 26, 2010)

How do I find out which version of KDE and Gnome I'm using?

Thank you/
Lasse


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

[cmd=]pkg_info -Ix kde[/cmd]
Or
[cmd=]pkg_info -Ix gnome[/cmd]


----------

